
Introducing GNOME 3.30: “Almería” - rbanffy
https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.30/
======
reacharavindh
Can it do fractional scaling?

I really like Gnome, but can't use it because it either makes everything too
big or too small. I'd like to set scale to 125%.

